# K.K. Slider Picture?



## TifanyNL (Jul 28, 2013)

I read somewhere that you can give K.K. Slider the Country Guitar and he'll give you his picture.  I streetpassed with someone that had the guitar so I ordered it and tried bringing it to him last night.  He didn't say anything different or notice that I had it.  Anyone know the trick?  I wondered if the HHA ordered guitar didn't count and I actually have to find it myself.


----------



## fortune (Jul 28, 2013)

that was in wild world, I don't think it is in new leaf :3


----------



## maarowak (Jul 28, 2013)

that was in wild world, it was part of a trading sequence to get the golden axe

pretty sure you can get his picture, somehow, i think i saw it in a japanese town
might be mistaken though


----------



## Snow (Jul 28, 2013)

Yup, that was part of the trading sequence, wasn't it? 

In New Leaf I think it's after a certain number of visits? or maybe songs. I wouldn't be surprised if you have to complete his catalog or something, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## TifanyNL (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks!  I hate how some New Leaf guides on the net have old info.


----------



## toops (Jul 28, 2013)

i have seen it in a dream town, i took a picture too.
from what i've heard (myth) you get it after attending 20 saturday concerts


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 28, 2013)

toops said:


> i have seen it in a dream town, i took a picture too.
> from what i've heard (myth) you get it after attending 20 saturday concerts



I think that's right...?  Hmm, I don't know.  I think I've heard it somewhere...?


----------



## maarowak (Jul 28, 2013)

toops said:


> i have seen it in a dream town, i took a picture too.
> from what i've heard (myth) you get it after attending 20 saturday concerts



if you listen to 20 songs you can get the badge
not sure about the picture! it would be nice if it was that though~~


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 28, 2013)

It's twenty visits meaning twenty separate Saturdays. You probably have to listen to at least one song each day, though.


----------



## mayortash (Jul 28, 2013)

It seems like a really easy way to get his picture.


----------



## codster45 (May 26, 2014)

If you get his picture ill pay 30k bells for it and ill open my gate visit my town any of you can my town name is called filgaia


----------



## nammie (May 26, 2014)

like others have said, I think the country guitar way was the wild world method...
in new leaf you have to go to his shows and listen to his songs on 20 different saturdays (so listening to 20 songs during one concert won't get you his pic;; ). So if you don't time travel it takes almost half a year to get his picture lol


----------



## LyraVale (May 26, 2014)

I have his picture. You have to visit him for 20 different Saturday nights. I did it with my mayor and 2 alts, so I have 3 pics. It doesn't matter how many songs he plays (you can do many songs in one night to get closer to the badge) but it has to be separate visits for the pic. On the last visit, if you go in and out of your house, it'll be in your mailbox that very night.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (May 26, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> It's twenty visits meaning twenty separate Saturdays. You probably have to listen to at least one song each day, though.


I knew I seldom visited on Saturdays to get songs, I didn't realize that after almost a year I still haven't done it 20 times, wow.  I just keep forgetting.


----------



## FancyThat (May 26, 2014)

I have his picture, I didn't know you could get it until it turned up in my mailbox (I'd just been working on the badge). It was a nice surprise .


----------

